# Spreadshirt shop design



## Major_Grooves (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm wondering what plans to make for future development of my shop website.

At the momeent I have a website, the pretty much leads straight into my spreadshirt shop.

In the spreadshirt shop, the first page is like the catalogue, where all the t-shirts are pretty much laid out as spreadshirt sees fit.

To actually buy a t-shirt you then click on the picture where you get a close up of the t-shirt, and some more info etc.

Is there anything to stop me doing away with the first page that you come to in spreadshirt - the catalogue page - and making my own catalogue page, where the link to the t-shirts takes you directly to the actual t-shirt product?

In that way I could categorise the t-shirts on the catalogue pages more neatly, instead of just having 4-5 pages on t-shirts that are essentially just a list, with whatever I fancy most on the first page. e.g. I could categorise into Norwegian, Swedish, Danish etc.

What do you think? What there be any downside to the this?

The only one I can think of is that once you get onto the actual t-shirt product page, then any links displayed there - back to the shop etc. - would take you back to the spreadshirt catalogue page rather than the one I had made.

Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is there anything to stop me doing away with the first page that you come to in spreadshirt - the catalogue page - and making my own catalogue page, where the link to the t-shirts takes you directly to the actual t-shirt product?


I've seen this done with several spreadshirt shops (and other fulfillment company shops) and it seems to work well. Just look at some of the top spreadshirt shops and that's exactly what they are doing (jerkass, etc)

Sometimes, the website front end of it is so customized that you can't even tell you're at a spreadshirt store until you get ready to add the shirt to your cart.

Using the spreadshirt header and footer, you can also match your navigation bar and look and feel across your website and into the spreadshirt store so the navigation at least stays constant (and customers know they are still on "your" site by the look and feel).

There might be reasons I'm missing that might be a downside (maybe someone else will chime in), but I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Major_Grooves (Apr 26, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Sometimes, the website front end of it is so customized that you can't even tell you're at a spreadshirt store until you get ready to add the shirt to your cart.


That's basically the stage I would like to get to.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

When you first linked to your website, the lack of categorisation was one of the things that I noticed, and I thought it would be a massive pain for any customers. If they buy into the concept and want a shirt, they are then assaulted with them all at once without any filters - I didn't mention anything because it's a spreadshirt issue. Glad to hear you're figuring out ways around it.


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

There are several shops doing this in many different ways like Rodney said. My two shops handle it in two different ways. One is much more labour intensive than the other for my part, but it has been working out well.

I am leaning towards re-working my TrueNorthGear shop to be more like StyliciousTees so that I have less coding to do when I want to add/change products. If I knew PHP it would be easier, but I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------

